

EU nations approve highly skilled visa plan - NonEUCitizen
http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2009/05/25/ap6461805.html

======
binarray2000
If more than a decade of being an immigrant in an EU country (happily left it)
has learned me something, it is that - concerning the immigration - the
statements of (EU) politicians are lip service.

Consider this statement: _"Highly skilled migration into Europe increases our
competitiveness and economic growth," said Jacques Barrot, the EU's justice
and home affairs commissioner. "Such migrants are always welcome in the EU."_

But then you read _"Those approved under the visa would also be offered wages
at least 1.5 times more than the average gross annual salary in the country
they will work in."_ Further, in no article concerning this topic could I find
if someone can actually become a permanent resident and even a citizen of some
EU country.

Let's face it, (almost) no employer (no matter if we are in recession or not)
will pay that much (would you?). And (almost) no employee will be ready to
live in uncertainty, from one visa renewal to the next one (would you?). But,
that's how it should be: Voters should be sure that "immigrants will not take
their jobs" and politicians can tell to the businesses "we are doing
something".

If you are facing this problem _"The EU's working-age population will shrink
by more than 50 million by 2050, and many officials say only a steady influx
of newcomers will offset the impact of low birth rates and an aging
population."_ your laws must be more inviting.

